# 2017 ADGA Nationals-Anyone going?



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll be there.
Anyone else going, either with goats or just to watch?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Where is it?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Madison, WI
Quite a hike for us, 14 hrs one way!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Madison, WI

Edit-the above post didn't show up until after I replied. Sorry for being redundant.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Probably
Got to keep the team together


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I wish. :lol: I will have to be content with seeing everyone else's photos/posts and watching the livestream.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> Probably
> Got to keep the team together


Yes! We have some people to beat


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Go Carolina ClipMasters fitting team
Bring home the blue ribbon
:7up:


----------

